# John Williams speaks about film music in 2020 and beyond, on his 88th birthday



## zolhof (Feb 9, 2020)

From his speech at the SCL Oscar Reception. Short but sweet! I love his positive outlook on the future of film music.

Happy birthday, Maestro!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 9, 2020)

I never realized William's birthday is on the same day as mine... wow!
Just a couple decades of age difference


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 9, 2020)

Classy and optimistic. He's such a beacon of hope musically, but also temperamentally.


----------



## sherief83 (Feb 9, 2020)

They great maestro is very optimistic about the future indeed, he said that multiple times, he wishes to live 50 years to see what becomes of film music or even music development. 

I wonder what he means by that really. 

as in, he predicts new sources of sounds and innovation that follows to utilize the new sources of sound?

or is he seeing new students with innovative way of orchestrating that we don't know about? i'd love to know for sure lol


----------



## JJP (Feb 9, 2020)

He is always masterfully diplomatic when speaking publicly.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 9, 2020)

On the other hand:








Ennio Morricone: ‘The film music industry is run by amateurs’


People who interview Ennio Morricone — which generally happens at his lavish apartment in Rome, overlooking the marble extravaganza of the Piazza Venezia — are issued with a sheet of instructions




www.thetimes.co.uk













Ennio Morricone Says “The Standard Of Composition For Film Has Deteriorated”


Ennio Morricone Says “The Standard Of Composition For Film Has Deteriorated”




www.indiewire.com


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 9, 2020)

JJP said:


> He is always masterfully diplomatic when speaking publicly.


I feel like there's a "read between the lines" somewhere in here...


----------



## erica-grace (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice video - thanks for sharing!

But wow - he does not sound good at all


----------



## wnws (Feb 9, 2020)

I just came from the NJ Symphony playing to the movie “Return Of The Jedi”. John Williams’ score still sends goosebumps to my body.


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 9, 2020)

I've missed him conducting in two different states now. Maddening


----------



## CT (Feb 9, 2020)

I have the deepest respect and, frankly, love for this man and his music. His optimism and enthusiasm for the art of film music and its future is a paradigm of class and decency in a time when it's all too common to squabble, bicker, and snigger about what is musically "right" and "wrong." 

May he indeed stick around for another 50 years in case we need reminding of this again.


----------



## AlexRuger (Feb 11, 2020)

I love how enthused he is here. Starts out his typical polite and gracious self, but slowly turns into a little kid, excited to talk about what he does every day. You can really feel his love for the craft coming through.

I sure hope he's here another 50 years, because I don't know what I'll do when he goes.

"Luminous beings are we, not this crude matter!"


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 11, 2020)

If you look up the word 'classy' in the dictionary, you'll find a picture of John Williams....

I was gutted when he was forced to pull out of his concert at the Royal Albert Hall just over a year ago, as I really would have loved to have seen him conduct in person. I think he ended up listening in from his hospital bed in London. Mind you, The LSO certainly didn't let him down.... they played their hearts out and my god did it show....


----------



## Olfirf (Feb 11, 2020)

erica-grace said:


> Nice video - thanks for sharing!
> 
> But wow - he does not sound good at all


When 900 years old you reach, sound as good you will not, hmm?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 11, 2020)

My genuine first musical memory is the Star Wars theme. To this day, it's his music that continues to move me the most. Classy guy.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Feb 11, 2020)

Is Williams still composing for cinema after the latest Star Wars movie?


----------



## brenneisen (Feb 11, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Is Williams still composing for cinema after the latest Star Wars movie?



new Indiana Jones, The Kidnapping of Edgardo Mortara


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2020)

He is god. What a legend. And he calls what's happening now in film music "healthy". Which makes me smile so much!


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 11, 2020)

He's just a nice, humble dude. Much respect!

The other day, i unintentionally had one of my favorite tracks from Hook playing on the car stereo while filming my snowy neighborhood. I thought it was suiting.


----------



## Consona (Feb 11, 2020)

He's way too nice. Noone today is anywhere near his or Herrmann's level of craft. I doubt that will change. We indeed need him around for another 50 years.


----------



## I like music (Feb 11, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> He's just a nice, humble dude. Much respect!
> 
> The other day, i unintentionally had one of my favorite tracks from Hook playing on the car stereo while filming my snowy neighborhood. I thought it was suiting.




Amazing. The only way this could be better is if it was playing Home Alone!


----------

